# Make Collection Public Not working



## GarryStasiuk (Feb 16, 2020)

Howdy
Here's the full skinny...
Model Name: iMac
Model Identifier: iMac15,1
Processor Name: Quad-Core Intel Core i5
OSX Catalina 10.15.3
Lightroom Classic V9.2

For sometime the sync start panel would state its trying to sync files






Recently Lightroom V 9.1 Would not Create a public link (this never happened before)
I'd just get a spinning wheel, (see below) and when I choose to look at any other Collection with the menu "View on Web" after I tried this menu LR would display the wrong collection.






This is the preferences for Lightroom Sync.

I ran the diagnostic report and the rebuild sync data...
???





I've have a link to  the https://uofgts.com/dl/LrSyncDiagnostic.zip diagnostic report


I hope there is a fix!
Thanks
Garry Stasiuk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi Garry

Sorry for the delay getting to you thread, I missed it completely! Is it still stuck? Has that Syncing number in the identity plate gone down at all?


----------



## GarryStasiuk (Feb 20, 2020)

Howdy,
Still stuck! 
Syncing number hasn’t changed.
Still can’t make a collection “public”

Still stumped.
Garry


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2020)

Ok. I think the collection not turning to public is linked to the syncing not changing, so we need to figure that bit out. For a start, if you go to the web interface at Online photo editor | Photoshop Lightroom, what does it show? Is there a Sync Errors collection? How many photos are up there?


----------



## GarryStasiuk (Feb 21, 2020)

Howdy
Thanks for looking at this "vexing" issue.
At  Online Photoshop Lightroom, I did not find a "sync error" collection...
Meanwhile...
When I wasn't looking the collection, "Orion", the one I wanted to make Public Showed up Online!

But, there is more and Online I found the following!




and, when I checked The share & Invite Panel
 showed that the Orion Collection has a link!




https://adobe.ly/31Z5z
So, I go back to Lightroom Classic
and I choose the Lightroom's Collection Links menu
and It shows "Make Collection Public"
I'm figuring it shows should show Copy Public Link...





BTW Lightroom Sync Shows




LR Online shows 8,175 Links?

If I toggle Make Collection Public, I get the spinning wheel...

Okay, now what?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 22, 2020)

How long ago did you do the Rebuild Sync Data? That would be my first port of call, but it sounds like you've already done that recently. Was it stuck at the same number before you rebuilt?  And are all of the photos accessible in Lightroom (e.g. not marked as missing)? And there's no firewall or similar that could be blocking sync?

If you don't have any shared galleries that need to remain at the same link, the quickest solution is often just to wipe the cloud and let Classic upload the smart previews again, but it looks like you have quite a lot of originals up there that you might not want removed.

The logs are a big of a black box, only the sync engineers know how to read them. But if you want to post a bug report on the official site and then add the link here, I can flag it up with a member of staff to see if someone can spot the problem.


----------



## GarryStasiuk (Feb 24, 2020)

Howdy
Thank you very much for looking into this conundrum! 
I had posted this to adobe.com forums, but got NO response!

I'll try again.

I want to find out why the link is NOT working!

I'm thinking of wiping the cloud and rebuilding the catalogue...

Your input is invaluable!
Thanks again!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2020)

Make sure it's the the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Photoshop Family Customer Community site as the main one tends to get lost.


----------



## GarryStasiuk (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's the link to a re-posting of the issue at adobe.com

https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...ollections-public/m-p/10945062?page=1#M177976


Victoria Bampton said:


> Make sure it's the the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Photoshop Family Customer Community site as the main one tends to get lost.


Thanks!
Done!

https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...on-public-not-working?rfm=1&topic_submit=true


----------



## GarryStasiuk (Feb 27, 2020)

Problem solved!
Turns out there were several issues.

In January of 2017 I was the Official Photographer for the Senior Women's National Curling Championship. I wanted to post photographs immediately after The round Robin games and Final Draws. So I borrowed my wife's PC Laptop... The scheme worked real well, participants had immediate access to the photos after each game on line!
The result of this scheme was that later on,  Lightroom Classic on the laptop was trying to sync photos with Lightroom on-line, as was my Desk top Mac trying to sync to Lightroom online.

The second issue was that there were files missing from some of the Mac and PC Lightroom Classic Collections. As a result the online Lightroom  and the Desktop Mac, were unable to sync  the missing files.

To solve the problem I unlinked ALL the collections in Lightroom Classic from Online Lightroom.  And deleted Lightroom Classic  and the collections from the laptop... And,
It seem s all is well.
The make a Collection Public button now works, and the albums show up in  Lightroom on line!

https://lightroom.adobe.com/shares/736030cb776d4e2a9230f5242d30fa70
Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 29, 2020)

Great bit of detective work Garry, I wouldn't have thought about another computer, as it usually complains when you switch to a new catalog.


----------



## andrew_4 (May 30, 2021)

GarryStasiuk said:


> Problem solved!
> Turns out there were several issues.
> 
> In January of 2017 I was the Official Photographer for the Senior Women's National Curling Championship. I wanted to post photographs immediately after The round Robin games and Final Draws. So I borrowed my wife's PC Laptop... The scheme worked real well, participants had immediate access to the photos after each game on line!
> ...


Hello,

I'm having the same issue. Adobe support was no help over the phone and via screen sharing many months ago. LR Classic is still attempting to synch over 10k images – not quite sure why, or when this issue began. After coming here, and reading this response, deleting LR from my desktop computer is a frightening proposition. Lightroom is the core of operations for everything I do photographically. When you say you deleted the program, what was the process, and what files were retained? Did you un-install from Creative Cloud, or use some other method? And when you re-installed, what was that process? Thanks in advance.

- Andrew


----------



## GarryStasiuk (May 30, 2021)

Howdy
I had 2 Lightroom Classics installed. One on my Main computer, the other on a laptop that was only used for the Curling event.  The older laptop version was causing my  problems!

I only deleted the Lightroom Classic on  the laptop!  But, as I was not using the Desktop cloud version of Lightroom on my main computer,  I uninstalled it too, leaving just LRCC as my main photo editor!
As long as your catalogue is current and backed up...  You have no worries about losing your work!

I then Used Creative Cloud to uninstall/re-install the latest version.

Always use the  Creative cloud to install newer versions.  

All the best,

Garry Stasiuk


----------

